# $2-$5 deliveries



## Daddy57 (Oct 2, 2020)

I am 64 years old and am considered the last of the old school. I know the economy and how things have changed since my 1st job was $4 an hour working as a carpenter helper in 1975. This is 21st century, not 20th century, where the minimum wage should be about $16 an hour. These deliveries get too me and I have too laugh about them. Doordash sends you $2 and $3 deliveries where anything up too and including $4 deliveries shouldn't be there. $5 minimum up too 3 miles total .$10 deliveries up too 5 miles total. $15 deliveries up too 10 miles and $20 up too beyond 10 miles. No wander their losing money with sending out cheap deliveries. They would get more acceptances if the deliveries were higher than $5 within 3 miles. And they need too weed out the Riff- Raff deliveries. Those people wanting too just pay $3 -$4 for a 5 too 8 mile delivery and then saying they didn't get their order. Those people in charge of doordash need too wake up. This is 2020, not 1990!!



Daddy57 said:


> I am 64 years old and am considered the last of the old school. I know the economy and how things have changed since my 1st job was $4 an hour working as a carpenter helper in 1975. This is 21st century, not 20th century, where the minimum wage should be about $16 an hour. These deliveries get too me and I have too laugh about them. Doordash sends you $2 and $3 deliveries where anything up too and including $4 deliveries shouldn't be there. $5 minimum up too 3 miles total .$10 deliveries up too 5 miles total. $15 deliveries up too 10 miles and $20 up too beyond 10 miles. No wander their losing money with sending out cheap deliveries. They would get more acceptances if the deliveries were higher than $5 within 3 miles. And they need too weed out the Riff- Raff deliveries. Those people wanting too just pay $3 -$4 for a 5 too 8 mile delivery and then saying they didn't get their order. Those people in charge of doordash need too wake up. This is 2020, not 1990!!





Daddy57 said:


> I am 64 years old and am considered the last of the old school. I know the economy and how things have changed since my 1st job was $4 an hour working as a carpenter helper in 1975. This is 21st century, not 20th century, where the minimum wage should be about $16 an hour. These deliveries get too me and I have too laugh about them. Doordash sends you $2 and $3 deliveries where anything up too and including $4 deliveries shouldn't be there. $5 minimum up too 3 miles total .$10 deliveries up too 5 miles total. $15 deliveries up too 10 miles and $20 up too beyond 10 miles. No wander their losing money with sending out cheap deliveries. They would get more acceptances if the deliveries were higher than $5 within 3 miles. And they need too weed out the Riff- Raff deliveries. Those people wanting too just pay $3 -$4 for a 5 too 8 mile delivery and then saying they didn't get their order. Those people in charge of doordash need too wake up. This is 2020, not 1990!!


And plus the delivery driver should be making a minimum of $20 - $30 an hour. So if you work 8 hours a day you should be making at least $200. With the way the cost of things are anymore. I wish all the delivery drivers would not work for a couple of weeks and let them lose $ and then they will realize how important the driver is and pay $$ them accordingly.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Daddy57 said:


> I am 64 years old and am considered the last of the old school. I know the economy and how things have changed since my 1st job was $4 an hour working as a carpenter helper in 1975. This is 21st century, not 20th century, where the minimum wage should be about $16 an hour. These deliveries get too me and I have too laugh about them. Doordash sends you $2 and $3 deliveries where anything up too and including $4 deliveries shouldn't be there. $5 minimum up too 3 miles total .$10 deliveries up too 5 miles total. $15 deliveries up too 10 miles and $20 up too beyond 10 miles. No wander their losing money with sending out cheap deliveries. They would get more acceptances if the deliveries were higher than $5 within 3 miles. And they need too weed out the Riff- Raff deliveries. Those people wanting too just pay $3 -$4 for a 5 too 8 mile delivery and then saying they didn't get their order. Those people in charge of doordash need too wake up. This is 2020, not 1990!!


You are living in the different country right now, your America from 1970s is dead.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Maybe voting for people that maliciously import millions of ethnic aliens to prop up demand on real estate and collapse the labor market wasn't such a great idea after all!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Gig companies count on people not understanding things like inflation. I know a lot of people who don't realize that $75 now had the same purchasing power as just $50 in the year 2000.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

If you ever want a throwback day, consider switching to driving passengers around instead of food or package delivery. Most of the base pay rates around the country are equivalent to taxi rates from the late 70s or early 80s! But the wonderful news is... lower rates means more money for us drivers!! :biggrin:


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

The problem is people accepting these offers! Unfortunately, this is what my market has become. It's at least 10-15 of these before a reasonable offer comes through. If the customers can keep getting their food delivered for this, it won't stop.
They need to charge an extra fee for small orders.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

DiceyDan said:


> The problem is people accepting these offers! Unfortunately, this is what my market has become. It's at least 10-15 of these before a reasonable offer comes through. If the customers can keep getting their food delivered for this, it won't stop.
> They need to charge an extra fee for small orders.


I believe there's a charge for minimum orders but it's not passed on to the drivers.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Even in a year i remember growing up . 
Back to the Future movie. 1985 floppy disks 
I had a paper delivery I did every day. 
I owned a mopad scooter . I would think those 2 and 3 dollar delivers would trash back then. 
A video game back then for the nintendo game system was 20 to 40 bucks . 3 dollar offers today lmao .
The min delivery paid to a driver should be 10 dollars . charge the diner 12 flat rate plus door dash charges the mc donalds 20 % . Every delivery is 10 bucks paid to the driver but you must accept them all ! 
I would accept those terms . On some you make it very good longer up to 10 miles no so much . Nothing over 10 miles cold food .


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You made $4 an hour in 1975. My uncle made $12 at GM in 1978.

I made $3 an hour in 1993. People make $14 an hour at GM in 2020.

Do you notice a pattern here?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Who says delivery apps are paying $4 an hour or any wage at all? All they "pay" is a fraction of actual mileage at a greatly reduced proportion of real expenses.

The only possibility of a "wage" on delivery apps is to get $8 an hour in tips. Only the best tipping neighborhoods are going to "pay" anything at all.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Daddy57 said:


> Doordash sends you $2 and $3 deliveries where anything up too and including $4 deliveries shouldn't be there. $5 minimum up too 3 miles total .$10 deliveries up too 5 miles total. $15 deliveries up too 10 miles and $20 up too beyond 10 miles.


You do know that DD is probably charging $10+ an only giving the drivers dumb enough to take the $2 fee.

Wanna know how to fix the gig economy? STOP TAKING SHITTY ORDERS. Once customers complain that they cannot get their $2 orders filled then DD will either raise the pay or go out of business.

The problem is 100% the idiots that ARE accepting the low ball offers and have no idea how much money they lose doing so.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Daddy57 said:


> I am 64 years old and am considered the last of the old school. I know the economy and how things have changed since my 1st job was $4 an hour working as a carpenter helper in 1975. This is 21st century, not 20th century, where the minimum wage should be about $16 an hour. These deliveries get too me and I have too laugh about them. Doordash sends you $2 and $3 deliveries where anything up too and including $4 deliveries shouldn't be there. $5 minimum up too 3 miles total .$10 deliveries up too 5 miles total. $15 deliveries up too 10 miles and $20 up too beyond 10 miles. No wander their losing money with sending out cheap deliveries. They would get more acceptances if the deliveries were higher than $5 within 3 miles. And they need too weed out the Riff- Raff deliveries. Those people wanting too just pay $3 -$4 for a 5 too 8 mile delivery and then saying they didn't get their order. Those people in charge of doordash need too wake up. This is 2020, not 1990!!
> 
> 
> And plus the delivery driver should be making a minimum of $20 - $30 an hour. So if you work 8 hours a day you should be making at least $200. With the way the cost of things are anymore. I wish all the delivery drivers would not work for a couple of weeks and let them lose $ and then they will realize how important the driver is and pay $$ them accordingly.


 How very true!!! Us drivers get screwed over BIG TIME.


----------

